# Removing Tile On Concrete



## Bill_Vincent

Floordude-- if you look above, Jumbojack already posted a link to a place to get it. Where I got mine was a local tool place, where I get supplies (blades and such) for all my tools.

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/module...jsp?OID=-12053

One thing-- as expensive as these bits are, you might want to email that site before you order and make sure their bit is SDS Max compatable.


----------

